

Use Google Drive as a cloud based music player - thisismyname

I uploaded some mp3s to my google drive today, clicked on them and they played instantly on my iphone. Just go to drive.google.com, click on an mp3 you uploaded, and it plays.
======
GoofyGewber
Why not just use Google Music?

